# Canine Teeth removal?



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with removal of canine teeth on your dog? My GSP has 1 upper and 1 lower canine tooth broken. I've got a vet appointment tomorrow. I know tooth removal is one possible option. Wondering if it would affect retrieving among other things.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

All dog teeth are canine teeth.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Are you trying to be funny?

Canine teeth are the big fang like teeth, 2 uppers and 2 lower.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fatbass said:


> All dog teeth are canine teeth.





GSPonPoint said:


> Are you trying to be funny?
> 
> Canine teeth are the big fang like teeth, 2 uppers and 2 lower.


I personally thought fatbass' comment was hilarious :lol: But once you have to explain that dogs are canines, therefore all of their teeth are canine teeth... its less funny


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been trying to type a response for ten minutes but can't stop laughing long enough. That was hilarious! We don't mean to make light of your predicament, though. I've never had any experience with that so I can't say for sure but I think it'll be just fine.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We had some dogs at the prison that had broken their big pointy fang-like canine teeth. They replaced them with titanium studs. Do you remember "Jaws" from the James Bond movies? Isn't that the perfect look for a police dog?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Is this for your puppy or an adult dog? Pups have baby teeth that will be replaced by adult teeth at 5-8 months of age. If it's your pup that broke its teeth, no worries. It will get new ones in less than a year anyway.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

This is on my 6 year old GSP.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

I went to 3 vets before I found one that could help my dog. He ended up capping the teeth, not nearly as expensive as I thought it would be. The vet doesn't like pulling the canine teeth unless absolutely necessary. Biggest thing now is preventing the dog from chewing on hard objects.


----------

